# حلول فى مجال الصناعات الغذائيه و التغليف والتعبئه



## ahmedaasi (26 فبراير 2009)

*انا اعمل فى مجموعه شركات صناعيه تعمل فى توريد وتصنيع خطوط الصناعات الغذائيه وماكينات التغليف والتعبئه وعلى استعداد لتقديم حلول لكل العاملين فى هذا المجال نظرا للخبره فى التعامل مع كبرى الشركات سواء فى مصر أو الدول العربيه الشقيقه*

*والله ولى التوفيق*​


----------



## elbasiouny1 (27 فبراير 2009)

من فضلك اريد الجصول على كافة الماكينات الخاصة بالخلط والتعبئة والتغليف الخاصة بمصنع المنظفات السائلة


----------



## ALAAAAO (13 يناير 2010)

من فضلك أستاذ أحمد أريد بعض الشرح المفصل حول طريقة عمل ماكينة تعبئة وتغليف حجمية
مع بعض الصور عن طريقة التصنيع (يفضل أوتوكاد)
ولك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## هيثم رشوان (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اهلا اخ احمد انا بعمل مهندس مبيعات فى نفس المجال بالاضافة الى مجال خطوط الانتاج لمصانع الادوية ومحطات المياة الخاصة بمصانع الادوية اتمنى مزيد من التواصل حيث انى اعمل فى احدى الشركات بمصر ونحن وكلاء للموردين اوروبيون فى التعبئة والتغليف والمجال السابق ذكرة ياريت اعرف انت بتشتغل فين


----------



## omar abdelsadek (24 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم .اخي بارك الله فيك
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56:*​


----------



## عبدالله8 (2 فبراير 2010)

نرى ان تقوم بعرض مالديك من علم بشكل افضل
من خلال تقديم الاسس والمبادئ لكل صناعة

يهمني معرفة اشايء عن التغليف والبريفورم


----------

